# 585 Head tube/set creaking?



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got a creaking noise from the front end of my new 585 that I can't seem to quiet completely. It is minor when JRA, but you can still hear occasional creaks over bumps. The real noise starts when standing and putting significant weight on the bars.

I can adjust the severity of it by tightening up the top cap, but can only seem to make it go from completely obnoxious to moderately annoying.

What can I do?


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

don't know, but i have the same thing going on. i have adjusted the headset a few times, and i know its good, but it still creeks. i was planning on getting some carbon assem paste and pulling the bike apart and putting that on everything (like stem/steerer tube, seat post). if someone else has had and fixed this, info would be good.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I had this issue with my frame (565) and the Look rep on the forum told me the trick was the thin silver spacers that come with the headset (mine came with an FSA carbon headset, and I assuem the 585 comes with the same). I did that an applied quite a bit of pressure with the compression cap (per his recommendation) and have not had any trouble since then. I would not put carbon assembly past into any moving area as it is gritty. I did put a light coating of grease on the bearing races, the bearing themselves, and the underside of the FSA topcap.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*i put grease between spacers*

and where they contact the stem and headset. quiet now
good luck
jim


----------



## 3soteric (Jun 26, 2007)

I just bought a 585 in June that had the same problem. I simply put some more grease on the lower bearing races and the squeaking dissappeared. It hasn't given me any problems since.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I did all of the above and still had a creak that seemed to be coming from the headset. I pulled the axle from the ksyrium front wheel cleaned & greased the contact points and the creak was eliminated. This may not be the cause of your issue but it is something else you can check.

rj


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

just pulled the fork off and greased everything up. have not ridden it, but i was able to make it creak a little just by moving the bars before, and it does not seem to be doing it now. i will let you know after i take it out for a ride tonight (little hot now, 98 and humid here in florida today)


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

well, after riding it, no more creaking. i went out for a med ride with some sprints at the end. never did here any creaking!! so, for me pulling the fork off and greasing everything (the races, bearings, spacers, ect) it stopped. 

i did notice a little bit of surface rust on the bearings and races. cleaned them as well. guess some water can get in there. looks like every few months i will have to pull it apart and take a look at it. anyone else notice this?


----------



## 3soteric (Jun 26, 2007)

*Eureka?*

This high pitched noise started coming back yesterday just before a race. I got back from taking the 585 to my lbs this morning. Ironically, the mechanic who looked at my bike worked at FSA for a number of years. He saw the problem right away. There is a very thin (maybe 0.5mm) washer that was missing. Upon putting the washer in the assembly, the noise dissappeared and it hasn't come back. It had nothing to do with the races. The washer should be in between the stem assembly and the top race. There's fair chance if you are experiencing this noise, it's probably because you're missing this piece of the headset. I will not be suprised if it's a common problem. 

I'm sure most you know this, but it's a bad idea to put grease anywhere other than the aluminium races/threads on these bikes. HM carbon absorbs grease and expands like a sponge. It'll cause problems down the road if you grease your stearing tube.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

No, not everywhere really, just the bearings and the races and the metal shims. 

no grease on the carbon parts. only carbon assem past


----------

